# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  first flush in limited vertical space

## gsouth

All,
We have a bladder tank under the deck and I'd like to put a first flush diverter onto this installation.
Unfortunately the diverter will need to go under the deck (which is where all the stormwater pipes come to a junction).
Can a diverter have a 45 deg elbow bend in it or will this prevent the ball from moving up and sealing the top? 
Any other solutions? The deck only has about 1m to the ground.
Thanks

----------


## Terrian

the ball should still go to the top, one way to find out for sure, put the pipes together using duct tape and then fill with water  :Smilie:

----------


## up_the_gully

> All,
> We have a bladder tank under the deck and I'd like to put a first flush diverter onto this installation.
> Unfortunately the diverter will need to go under the deck (which is where all the stormwater pipes come to a junction).
> Can a diverter have a 45 deg elbow bend in it or will this prevent the ball from moving up and sealing the top? 
> Any other solutions? The deck only has about 1m to the ground.
> Thanks

  For my 'wet' downpiping, I've got a FF which runs horizontal (with a slope down), it doesn't have a 45 degree bend in it anywhere though.  I'd setup the FF on your site the same way.  Probably best to avoid bends, although the FF manual suggests putting a 45 degree kick out at the end to facilitate opening the bottom periodically for cleaning.

----------

